# Hello from Southern California



## CampJulsby (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello All,
I am located in Southern California, the San Bernardino Mountains to be exact. 
I just recently started breeding mice. I have a trio of Fancy mice; Texel buck, and Satin Rex does. I also have a few standard furred mice. I have bred my Texel buck to standard furred does and plan to keep a couple daughters from this group to breed back to their sire.

I breed French Angora Rabbits and Labrador Retriever dogs. So breeding is not new for me.

I look forward to this new adventure.


----------

